# MY TRAINCASE, MOSTLY MAC COLLECTION; Sorry no pics



## saj20052006 (May 30, 2005)

My Collection consists of:

Eyeshadow
Pollen
Contrast
Era
Amber Lights
Mulch
Swish
Cranberry
Carbon
Sushi Flower
Trax
Goldmine
Moth Brown
Brown Down
Plum
Humid



Pigments
Blue Storm
Copper Sparkle
Tan
Melon
Violet
Old Gold
Golden Olive
Teal
Cornflower
Chocolate Brown
Rose
White Gold
Frost
Clear Blue Sky
Deep Purple


Fluidliners
Frostlite
Blactrack
Dip Down

Paints
Flammable
Artjam
Bamboom
Graphito
Pixel


Lipglass
Cavalier
Viva Glam V
Spirited

Lipstick
Fetish
Film Noir
Tanarama
Fluid
Sheer Plum
Photo
Honeyflower
Tanarama
Lady Bug
Meltdown

Lipliners
Mahogany
Chestnut
Grape
Nightmoth
Currant

Lustreglass
Garden
Opal
Spring Bean
Sinnamon

Foundation
Studio Fix NW45
Studio Fix MSF NC50
Mineralize Skin Finish Dark


Miscellaneous
Brush 242
Brush 213
Brush 266
Brush 150
Brush 275
Brush 217
Brush 228
Brush 239
Wipes
Blot Film
Fibre Rich Mascara - Black


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds great!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

GOTTA LOVE MILANI...wonderful collection


----------

